# looking for a Peruvian Giant Centipede pling...



## Theraphosa (Dec 7, 2002)

does anyone know where I can buy a  Peruvian Giant Centipede 
(Scolopendra sp.) pling?


----------



## Henry Kane (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey Theraphosa. Hate to break it to you but you won't be finding one of those anytime soon. Unfortunately, due to Peruvian Exportation laws Peruvian Giants are very very rare in the hobby. An adult will run 300.00 bucks and up (sometimes WAY up).
Since the adults are so rare, in turn so are any captive breeding efforts. Hopefully, one day someone is successful in producing c/b offspring but the day someone finally does, they will likely run a very high price. 

See ya.

Atrax


----------



## Theraphosa (Dec 7, 2002)

jeez.. now that's a high price for a Peruvian Giant Centipede.. I hope someone could CB them soon.. but anyway...  thanks..  Atrax


----------



## Alonso99 (Dec 7, 2002)

I mentioned this to you earlier Theraposa.  Artemio del Rosario I think is the person that is tryng to captive breed them.  If he is succesful he might sell some.  I do not think they would go as cheap as other plings.


----------



## invertepet (Dec 7, 2002)

I've heard one dealer got over $500 for one Peruvian at a show... Unbelievable. 

bill


----------



## Theraphosa (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alonso99 _
> *I mentioned this to you earlier Theraposa.  Artemio del Rosario I think is the person that is tryng to captive breed them.  If he is succesful he might sell some.  I do not think they would go as cheap as other plings. *


if he can CB them... tell me about it...


----------



## Henry Kane (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by invertepet _
> *I've heard one dealer got over $500 for one Peruvian at a show... Unbelievable.
> 
> bill *


Tim Delrosario posted one for sale on Petbugs for $1,000.00 once.

Atrax


----------



## AlbinoDragon829 (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Atrax _
> *Tim Delrosario posted one for sale on Petbugs for $1,000.00 once.
> 
> Atrax *


Good GOD...  An adult, right?


----------



## Phillip (Dec 9, 2002)

*Yes it was an adult.*

Back when I had my 6 incher I was receiving some mighty hefty money offers but decided to trade it for some killer spiders instead. All in all though yes the value on them has skyrocketed since Peru closed.     Best trade I ever made.  

Phil


----------



## Mister Internet (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by invertepet _
> *I've heard one dealer got over $500 for one Peruvian at a show... Unbelievable.
> 
> bill *


I dunno.... *I'd* pay $500 for one right now if there was one for sale.  Supply and demand...   I feel like a broken record...


----------



## Theraphosa (Dec 10, 2002)

lol... you must have a lot of bling bling.. $$$ to pay $500 for a centipede... I wouldn't! that is way too much...  I could buy a lot of plings with $500..


----------



## invertepet (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mister Internet _
> *I dunno.... *I'd* pay $500 for one right now if there was one for sale.  Supply and demand...   I feel like a broken record...  *


I'll remember that. Heh... 

bill


----------

